# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  مشکل با افزونه tableSorter

## kazemimorteza

سلام وقت بخیر .
من برای تغییر در gridView پیش فرض یی(همون که در  اکشن admin میاد) از افزونه tableSorter  می خوام استفاده کنم ولی برای حذف ایتم ها لازم است فیلتر کنترلر را تغییر بدم چون درخواست حذف با  GET  ارسال میشه و با تغییر فیلتر حتی یوزر لاگین هم نکنه میتون درخواست حذف بفرسته و ایتم ها را حذف کنه .!!!!!!!
البته از attributeLabels هم استفاده نمی کنه.
درخواستا با post 
لطفا راهنمایی کنید.
http://www.yiiframework.com/extension/tablesorter/
اگه افزونه دیگه هم هست راهنمایی کنید.



   public function filters()
    {
        return array(
            'accessControl', // perform access control for CRUD operations
             /*'postOnly + delete',*/ // we only allow deletion via POST request
        );
    }

----------

